# Help please: Code detected/page blocked



## 1st Class (Jun 12, 2017)

I was trying to post to this thread

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hilton-head-and-marriott-surfwatch.257491/

when my Chromebook blocked further access.  I cleared cookies/cache and restarted, but the code is still there.  Interestingly, my comments are shown in ghost form on the page, but my user name is missing.  Can someone please advise?  Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 12, 2017)

not sure I follow the question here?

what "code" do you mean?  can you post a screenshot?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 12, 2017)

You were able to post here but could not post to that thread.  That leads to a couple of possibilities:


There is something odd about that thread itself or the Marriott forum.  This doesn't seem to be the problem as I was able to place a test reply in that thread.
There was something unusual about the actual text/content of the message you were trying to post that caused the problem.  We ran into something like this on our old vBulletin board years ago but I cannot recall the details.  If you still have the text, or can reproduce it, try to post it here and see what happens.
If it posts here okay, try to post it in the Marriott thread again.

If it won't post here, or if it posts here but won't post in that Marriott thread, please send a copy of the message you are trying to post via email to admin@tugbbs.com, and include the full and exact text of any error messages you receive.


----------



## 1st Class (Jun 13, 2017)

Thank you both.  I was going to post screen shots, but they're gone now.  Problem resolved.


----------

